# Any way for a human to gain Darkvision?



## farscapesg1 (Jun 24, 2005)

OK, I'm thinking about making a human rogue/fighter but due the current campaign we are in there is a lot of underground/dungeon activity.  As a human, trying to move through the dungeons using move silently and Hide in Shadows while carrying a light source is obviously counter-productive.

Are there any rules out there that would grant a human darkvision?  Either a feat, prestige class, or cheap magical item?  I would have thought that you would possibly get it from the Stoneblessed prestige class in Races of Stone but no luck there.

Yes, I know that I could play a dwarf (or other creature with darkvision), but that wasn't really the way I was looking to go.


----------



## IcyCool (Jun 24, 2005)

farscapesg1 said:
			
		

> OK, I'm thinking about making a human rogue/fighter but due the current campaign we are in there is a lot of underground/dungeon activity.  As a human, trying to move through the dungeons using move silently and Hide in Shadows while carrying a light source is obviously counter-productive.




Well, in the DMG there is the Horizon Walker PrC.  One of the terrain walking abilities grants darkvision, I believe.  I seem to recall a magic item that did this as well...


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Jun 24, 2005)

Wasn't there a Temple Raider of X (can't remember) that grants darkvision?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2005)

_Goggles of Night_ from the DMG, 12,000 gold.


----------



## NexH (Jun 24, 2005)

The Hoardstealer grants darkvision, or improves Darkvision, up to +90 feet. The Initiate  of the Draconic mysteries grants darkvision plus low-light vision, the Talon of Tiamat also gives this. All of these PrC are from the Draconomicon. 
Googles of night grant darkvision 60 ft.


----------



## farscapesg1 (Jun 24, 2005)

OK, maybe I need to give a little more information 

Our characters are currently level 4.  That puts a big restriction on magical items.

This is just a character idea at the moment in case my current character meets an unfortunate demise.  So, there is a good chance that by the time I need to bring him into the game, I will be able to afford the magical items required.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 24, 2005)

The Shadowdancer PrC grants darkvision as well, and I think you could get into that in another level or two.

Pinotage


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jun 24, 2005)

A belt of dwarvenkind would be a better purchase than goggles of night, though probably out of your price range.  Other than that, potions of darkvision would work.


----------



## farscapesg1 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hmm, I may have found the option I was looking for.

Dragon Magazine had a couple Greyhawk Regional feats articles and one of them is Orc-blooded.  That would give the character 30 ft darkvision at 1st level.  Since our campaign is set in Greyhawk, and the DM allows these feats that is probably the way I will go.

Thanks for all the other advice.


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig (Jun 24, 2005)

_Dragonstar Galactic Races_ has a Night-Adapted template that gives a character 60 ft Darkvision at the cost of Light Blindness, with no LA.

Shouldn't be too hard of a magical ritual.


----------



## jgsugden (Jun 24, 2005)

I forget if Darkvision (the spell) is personal or not, but a few potions (or a wand to be used with UMD) might get you what you want ...


----------



## Kageneko (Jun 24, 2005)

The Shadowwalker template from _Unapproachable East_ provides Darkvision, along with a ton of other abilities -- but at a price!  -2 Con, Light Blindness, and EL +1.  But you get +2 Dex , +4 racial bonus to Hide, and a ton of spell-like abilities.


----------



## AuraSeer (Jun 24, 2005)

You could also take a level in warlock. The invocation _See the Unseen_ grants darkvision plus the ability to see invisible, at all times. It's subject to _dispel magic_, but if it gets dispelled you can bring it back as a standard action.

In fact, it might be a good idea to go rogue/warlock instead of rogue/fighter. A lot of warlock invocations are of the self-buffing kind, and work well for a sneaky scouty type. The eldritch blast is a ranged touch attack, making you more likely to hit with your sneak attacks. And warlock abilities can be used in light armor without trouble.


----------



## farscapesg1 (Jun 24, 2005)

AuraSeer said:
			
		

> You could also take a level in warlock. The invocation _See the Unseen_ grants darkvision plus the ability to see invisible, at all times. It's subject to _dispel magic_, but if it gets dispelled you can bring it back as a standard action.
> 
> In fact, it might be a good idea to go rogue/warlock instead of rogue/fighter. A lot of warlock invocations are of the self-buffing kind, and work well for a sneaky scouty type. The eldritch blast is a ranged touch attack, making you more likely to hit with your sneak attacks. And warlock abilities can be used in light armor without trouble.




Hmm, I hadn't thought of the Warlock.  That would be an interesting option that the group probably wouldn't expect.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Storyteller01 (Jun 24, 2005)

A variety of 'subterranian' or ' night adapted' templates from OGL sources. MGP 'Quint. Barbarian' has one.


----------



## Sejs (Jun 24, 2005)

A level in Warlock for the See the Unseen invocation, or two levels in Shadowdancer would do the trick.


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 24, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> _Goggles of Night_ from the DMG, 12,000 gold.




For that price, you might as well get a Belt of Dwarvenkind. For a little more gold, it will also give you a bonus to Con and saves as well as other dwarven abilities.


----------



## Sabathius42 (Jun 25, 2005)

Complete Adventurer has a prestige class (whose name eludes me but I believe its called Dungeon Delver) that is basically a dungeon-only thief type.  It has darkvision at an early level, easy to join requirements, and I believe even blindsight after enough levels.  You could take that instead of normal rogue levels once you qualify.

DS


----------



## dedicated (Jun 25, 2005)

Warlock is definitely a fun way to go
See the unseen gives darkvision to 60 ft and _see invisibility_
Devil's sight gives the ability to see in normal and magical darkness to 30 ft
Plus, Beguiling influence gives you +6 to bluff, diplomacy and intimidate
(all of those are for 24 hrs.)


----------



## Storyteller01 (Jun 25, 2005)

There are a couple of bararian PrC's that give Scent as well darkvision or nightvision...

Planar Savage (MGP) gives the visual enhancements, and the devolutionary gives all three (at the small cost 6 Int and Cha, as well as weapons prof and reversed rage  )


----------



## Shadeus (Jun 25, 2005)

Sabathius42 said:
			
		

> Complete Adventurer has a prestige class (whose name eludes me but I believe its called Dungeon Delver) that is basically a dungeon-only thief type.  It has darkvision at an early level, easy to join requirements, and I believe even blindsight after enough levels.  You could take that instead of normal rogue levels once you qualify.
> 
> DS




That's the name.  I was going to suggest the same thing.  The only huge negative with the class is no sneak attack damage.  But it's a pretty good rogue class substitute.


----------



## Shadowdweller (Jun 25, 2005)

Sabathius42 said:
			
		

> It has darkvision at an early level, easy to join requirements, and I believe even blindsight after enough levels. You could take that instead of normal rogue levels once you qualify.



Actually, has some pretty hefty 'special' requirements...depending on how amenable the DM is to allowing a rearranged background, or a year's worth of downtime, or SOLO side adventures (one that gives you half the xp needed for a level).

Not to mention a total of 60 ranks of skill preqrequisites...albeit in many skills you'd commonly want anyway.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Jun 25, 2005)

dedicated said:
			
		

> Devil's sight gives the ability to see in normal and magical darkness to 30 ft




One little note...  Devil's Sight is not limited to just 30 feet.  It gives you the ability to see in normal and magical darkness up to the normal limit you would be able to see as if it was light outside...  So if you could see a mile away, you can see a mile away in darkness or magical darkness with this invocation


----------



## Chorn (Jun 25, 2005)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> One little note...  Devil's Sight is not limited to just 30 feet.  It gives you the ability to see in normal and magical darkness up to the normal limit you would be able to see as if it was light outside...



Where are you getting this from?  It explicitly states that it only penetrates up to 30 feet of darkness.  If you're thinking of the darkvision granted by _see the unseen_, then that too is limited to a 60 foot range.


----------



## dedicated (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm talking about the warlock invocation
I don't know what you're thinking of


----------



## Sejs (Jun 25, 2005)

RigaMortis2 said:
			
		

> One little note... Devil's Sight is not limited to just 30 feet. It gives you the ability to see in normal and magical darkness up to the normal limit you would be able to see as if it was light outside... So if you could see a mile away, you can see a mile away in darkness or magical darkness with this invocation




_*Devil's Sight*
 Least; 2nd
 You gain the visual acuity of a devil for 24 hours.  You can see normally in darkness and magical darkness out to 30 feet._


----------



## Junkmaster357 (Jun 25, 2005)

Darkvision + Permanentcy = Happy Underground.


----------



## justinsluder (Jun 25, 2005)

*Darkvision with 2 feats*

Book:  Lords of Madness - The Book of Aberrations

Page 178:  Aberration Blood - depending on which aberrant feature you choose you gain different benefits.

Page 180:  Inhuman Vision - gain a bonus to Spot checks, grants darkvision to a range of 5 ft/aberrant feat or increases existing darkvision by the same amount.

In other words, if I character takes this at the first opportunity they gain darkvision to a range of 10 ft.  A human could do this at first level.

I hope this helps.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 26, 2005)

Races of Destiny, a human subrace called Underfolk.


----------



## dedicated (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah,  but underfolk have light sensitivity

and warlocks are awsome


----------



## Storyteller01 (Jun 26, 2005)

"While searching through the dragon's hoard you find what appears to be a box with a single cyndliner sticking out the widest side. There appears to be a headband, and the other side is padded, as if it were meant to be warn over the eyes. There appears to be a switch on the left side. Do you flip it?"

"When you flip the switch, the padded side of the box glows an ominous green. When you cautiosly peer inside, you can see through the darkness as if it were day. However, everything is tinged in green... "


----------



## Shin Okada (Jun 26, 2005)

How about Darkhunter prestige class in Complete Warrior? You can get Darkvision and Stonecunning.


----------



## ImpDesign (Mar 17, 2017)

I know this is an old topic, but it still comes up in the google search, so I'm going to post another easy method.

There is a trait you can put on any character called "Nightsighted" which will give you +10 feet dark vision, but -1 spot checks in areas of bright light. This will allow your human to at least crudely navigate in complete darkness withought grappling walls or stumbling around.

Remember, you can start your character off with two traits of your choosing (unless DM requires random).  Traights have both positive and negative effects.

-----------

If your DM allows it, you can also enter into a contract with an Imp. (WARNING: DM must make a contract with many loopholes and conditions to avoid Imps becoming over powered. Things like you can only use them to spy for 1 hour per long rest should be considered) Imps are very useful little creatures. When you enter into a contract with them, you create a telepathic bond with them and can use its senses if it is within 1 mile of you. Imps have 120 feet of dark vision. Therefore if you have your Imp Familiar close by, you can effectively see 120 feet in the dark.

For good role playing, you should never go into a contract with an imp if you have a good alignment.


----------

